# Inkscape - Text am Objekt ausrichten



## Netzwerkidi (6. März 2013)

Hallo,

in Inkscape kann man mit <Text> <An Pfad ausrichten> Text an einem Umriss anpassen.
Im Bild in der Anlage sieht man das beim Text oben.

Wie bekommt man das unten hin, und zwar so, dass der Text nicht auf dem Kopf steht sondern lesbar ist, also nach unten gebogen ist?

Fällt mir gerade noch ein: wenn man zig Objekte übereinander liegen hat, wie kommt man an das Objekt oder die Objekte unter einem anderen ran, ohne immer alles was drüber liegt wegzuschieben oder abzusenken? 

LG


----------

